# Stila for Bebe



## Phylz01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stila and Bebe are collaborating to release 4 limited edition palettes - each with 3 eyeshadows and a convertible color! The palettes will be available on bebe.com and select Bebe stores. 

*Knockout Purple Palette*




The passion for purple this season is undeniable. Make sure your beauty wardrobe is up to par with this complete look featuring stila superstar products. Three wet/dry shadows, including Nude, Key and Wisteria, create a vibrant violet-hued eye. A convertible color in Petunia adds a fresh flush to the cheeks and lips for a complete fashion-forward look.

*Fashionista Neutral Palette*



Beautifully neutral shades create a look that is classically fresh and natural. Perfect for every day, this look is timeless, ultra-wearable and complements any skin tone. Three wet/dry shadows, Cassia, Icon, and Java, create a natural eye look with a hint of shimmer. Convertible color in Lillium adds a healthy glow to the cheeks and perfect peach hue to the lips.

*Bombshell Smoky Palette*



A modern twist on old Hollywood glam: this smoldering dove grey smoky eye paired with a rich, bold lip is one of this season's hottest looks. Three wet/dry shadows in Ecru, Twilight and Pewter, create a soft, smoky eye. A convertible color in Poppy adds a striking pop of color to the lips and cheeks.

*Starlet Pastel Palette*



This pretty, playful palette will change the way you think about pastels. Three soft, yet vibrant wet/dry shadow shades, Kalo, Poppy and Charm, can be worn alone or together. Paired with convertible color in Fuchsia on the cheeks and lips, this pastel palette creates an ultra-trendy look that is anything but subtle.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 5, 2008)

off topic, but has anyone ever noticed that bebe (and express too) kinda advertise a "slutty secretary" look? or am I just seeing things?? <wink>


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooooo...those palettes look so pretty! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 10, 2008)

Heads up ladies- Stila has joined forces with Bebe to create 4 face palettes.

Seems pretty cool to me, esp if you are a fan of both stila and bebe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"+popup_title+"

"+popup_title+"

"+popup_title+"

"+popup_title+"


----------



## banjobama (Nov 10, 2008)

Coooool. I like the Purple and the Pastel one best.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the second and the fourth one!!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 10, 2008)

I dunno but Stila cosmetics kinda stinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I LOVE bebe! 80% of my closet would be bebe lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 13, 2008)

I played with these in the store. I am not a stila fan in general, but these are pretty nice. The color selections are fun too


----------



## Ernie (Nov 16, 2008)

It looks like they are having 25% off thru Sunday Nov. 16th.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the smoky one but I am not the biggest fan of Stila.  Pretty cool though if you like Bebe and Stila.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 17, 2008)

I played with these a lot like I said.

I can cp if anybody wants these


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Helloooo Starlet Pastel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_It looks like they are having 25% off thru Sunday Nov. 16th._

 
 Dang it! I'm a day late lol


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 17, 2008)

i need that last palette!!!


----------



## velvettears (Dec 12, 2008)

these pallets  are on sale now for 15 yes I said 15 bucks.....

I posted pics in the swatch thread


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for this..I've seen all the palettes except the gray one. Is any one of them a must-have??


----------



## velvettears (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Thank you for this..I've seen all the palettes except the gray one. Is any one of them a must-have??_

 
I would say my fav is Starlet the pastel look...I love the colors... my least favorite is Fashionista the neutral look... but I am  kinda blah on neutrals anyway...lol


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 31, 2008)

Egad, these are too cute!  I missed out on most of them because I was so absorbed in school for the past three months that nothing else mattered.  Now I'm sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, if anyone knows where I can get my hands on a bombshell or neutral palette, feel free to pm.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_off topic, but has anyone ever noticed that bebe (and express too) kinda advertise a "slutty secretary" look? or am I just seeing things?? <wink>_

 
Lol.... I find this hilarious...I kinda like that slutty look tho... 

Don't ask me how I found this out or why I'm looking at porn but a very popular porn site where the theme is "slutty busty bosses" is using Bebe clothing in every single new scene/update... I recognize the exact skirts to the tops to the earrings, 100 % bebe....  Some porn sites are getting their entire wardrobe from Bebe... lol 

 Bebe is advertising the "slutty secretary look" so well that this one site is using Bebe clothing in their "slutty secretary/bosses themed sites.... haha 

I don't know if it's ok to post pics of the pornstars wearing Bebe, if not please delete it and I truly apologize!! ... its a PG picture tho. I just find it super hilarious...  

They had those exact tops and skirts on-line and in the store a few months ago...


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

All I can say is wow! LOL I guess Bebe feels that money is money and don't care who wears it in what as long as they are getting their piece of the pie. LOL


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fiercemy* 

 
_All I can say is wow! LOL I guess Bebe feels that money is money and don't care who wears it in what as long as they are getting their piece of the pie. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, it's not like Bebe had a classy or prestigious image to protect anyways, they were always known for the kind of skanky slutty look.


----------

